# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  FertiliyFriend.com: pitanja vezana za site i BBT grafove 3

## ivory

srecice malo poskrolaj gore, pa ćeš vidjeti Ineskin graf!
Sada idem zbrojiti temperature!

----------


## oblak

Čitam tu na forumu da dosta cura prakticira nakon hopsanja položaj svijeće....a meni kažu da bi zbog zavaljene maternice trebala leći na trbuh :? Sad ti budu pametan.

----------


## ivory

Prosječna temperatura mi je 36,34. I što sada?

----------


## ivory

> Čitam tu na forumu da dosta cura prakticira nakon hopsanja položaj svijeće....a meni kažu da bi zbog zavaljene maternice trebala leći na trbuh :? Sad ti budu pametan.


Ma mi ti hopsamo u svim položajima, ali na kraju dižemo noge u položaj svijeća da što više sjemene tekućine ostane unutra   :Grin:  
Potraži malo po starim temama bilo je i o položajima kod zavaljene maternice.

----------


## srecica

> Prosječna temperatura mi je 36,34. I što sada?


Pa dakle to je malo iznad temperature 16. dc, sutra i prekosutra ako bude povisena, dakle iznad 36,4 - 36,5, oznacit ce ti krizanje u 16. dc
Eto.

----------


## Ineska

> Ineska,i ja sam isto za to da napraviš test  ! Ajde nam priznaj koliko ih imaš doma na lageru!


hihihi moram priznati da moram u nabavku - doma ih imam samo dva!!!   :Embarassed:  

*srećice* moj grafić je malo gore tj. na str.3 pa u sredini s tim da današnju temp nisam upisala a ni neću do kraja ciklusa...jer sam ljuta...  :Mad:   na moj stari toplomjer koji je morao krepat...grrr...
sada idem ja zbrajat temperature...

----------


## srecica

Ineska hvala   :Love:   pronasla sam.

----------


## ivory

Da, sad sam i sama malo bacila oko na grafofe (koje napokon mogu vidjeti). Hm, znači bacili smo se na posao prerano ovaj mjesec... Ma nema veze, misija se nastavlja  :D

----------


## plavaa

> Čitam tu na forumu da dosta cura prakticira nakon hopsanja položaj svijeće....a meni kažu da bi zbog zavaljene maternice trebala leći na trbuh :? Sad ti budu pametan.


Na trbih. Maternica ti je prema trbuhu, pa da se slije prema njoj, ne od nje   :Wink:

----------


## Franny

bokich-cmokich, I'm baaack!
sorry, nisam stigla sve detaljno iscitati, jer sam jos sva mamurna i ne registriram bas dobro ..ali kako sam boldano vidjela svoje ime...eto, *Ineska*, odgovora 8) 

je, je imam i ja taj samsungov na 2 decimale. nadam se da ce me sad konacno netko shvatiti, o cemu ja to pricam i da pisem prakticki "iz groba", obzirom na temp, hehehe. kod tog samsungovog sam skuzila d nije bas sav svoj. jer, ak se nepr probudim u 5h za mjerenje i dragi me nekaj pirta i jamu odgovorim u jednoj recenici, ode moja temp nadolje..ziva istina, kao da je moguce da mi taj zrakkoji ulazi i izlazi dok pricam ohladi cijelo tijelo za xy stupnjeva??? :shock:  imam opsjecaj da mi je taj smasungovac dosta "povrsan" jer nekad ekam 10-ak sec dok ne cujem pistanje i vidim neku vislu temp., a nekad vec skoro ponovno zaspim dok se on odluci oglasit, a kad tamo temp. kou Sibiru :?  onda uzmem onaj drugi (za kojeg ste me zekale, jelte 8) ) i kad tamo temp iznad 36 C, a na samsungovcu 35,79 C.
da popi...

u svakom slucaju, nije izgleda samo fefe zahebant u cijeloj prici...

----------


## Ineska

Dakle Mr. Fefe i Mr.Samsung  :Grin: ...mamicu vam dlakavu...

----------


## iva_777

Večer...cure sveznalice imam pitanjce za vas iskusne u FF-u.
Prošli ciklus počela sam mjeriti temperaturu i pratiti svoj ciklus. Ne zato kaj radimo na trećoj bebi (ne još) nego zato kaj su mi ciklusi unatoč pijenju kontracepcijskih pilula blagorečeno pošandrcali.

Ukratko ostavila sam se pilula i krenula pratiti ciklus.
Prvi je završio, danas mi je 1.dc drugog.

E sad pitanje: kad otvorim svoj fefe vidi se samo ovaj novi ciklus odnosno samo današnji 1.dc. Vidim po vašim chartovima da su uvijek prisutni i prošli i trenutni. 
*Kako to postići?????* :? 

Hvala vam svima unaprijed

----------


## plavaa

Jedno je homepage, jedno je stranica u kojoj ti sebi unosis podatke. Na ovoj drugoj ne moze biti vise chartova ... a na prvom ti automatski ide vise (osim ako ne brises one koji se prikazuju).

Ne znam koliko si skuzila to kaj pisem ....   :Laughing:

----------


## iva_777

hmhmm...recimo da sam skužila...a kaj sad ak ja taj svoj chart metnem u potpis...kaj bute vi vidli...recimo to tak

ajme kakva sam ja plavuša  :Laughing:

----------


## iva_777

skužila sam  :D 

viš kak jedna riječ kao što je homepage može puno značit   :Laughing:  

evo za probu:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/13569b

----------


## Saki79

Ja stvarno ne znam zašto, ali pokušala sam se učlaniti već nekoliko puta i svaki put sam odbijena! Neću više niti pokušavati! Crtati ću si doma na komad papira!   :Sad:

----------


## Sanja79

Samo da probam da li sam to dobro uradila...

----------


## ivory

> Ja stvarno ne znam zašto, ali pokušala sam se učlaniti već nekoliko puta i svaki put sam odbijena! Neću više niti pokušavati! Crtati ću si doma na komad papira!


Probaj kod registracije imati adresu na yahoo. To je i prije bio problem, pa smo skužile da ko ima adresu na yahoo registrira se bez problema.

----------


## Betty

Evo pa neka mi neko prokomentarise ako moze,posto mi je ovo prvi mjesec kako mjerim BT . Ne razumijem zasto zbrajate temperature,sta se sa tim dobije?   :?   Zar oni na sajtu to ne rade automatski ,ili rade samo prvi put ?

----------


## ivory

Dobro jutro curke!
Meni je ovaj ciklus temperature u komi! FF mi neće nikako označiti ovulaciju, pa se sada mislim dali mi je možda ciklus anovulatoran  :? 
12. dc mi je na UZV vidjela vodeći folikl od 16,8 mm i po tome je ovulacija trebala biti negdje 16. dc, ali mi se temperature nisu digle. Plodne sluzi je bilo, a osjetila sam i lagano probadanje u desnom jajniku baš na taj 16. dc.
Baš mi fali Sansdrij2 da malo pročačka po grafu   :Sad:  
Ako netko imam kakvu ideju nek puca!

----------


## ivory

> Evo pa neka mi neko prokomentarise ako moze,posto mi je ovo prvi mjesec kako mjerim BT . Ne razumijem zasto zbrajate temperature,sta se sa tim dobije?   :?   Zar oni na sajtu to ne rade automatski ,ili rade samo prvi put ?


To ti mi zbrajamo dok nam još ne označi ovulaciju, jer ju označava već kad je prošla, pa po prilici računamo kad je mogla biti...

----------


## srecica

Ivory, nisam strucnjakinja kao Sandrij ali mi se cini da ce ti ovulaciju oznaciti 16.dc ... neki put taj fefe niti nakon 3 dana 'povisene' temperature ne oznaci nista ... meni je prije par ciklusa oznacio tek pretkraj ciklusa ovulaciju, dakle nije cekao 3 temperature nego skoro deset, temperatura mi je bila šest dana ista 36,4 nije se micala ni gore ni dolje. Mislim da kod takvih grafofa fefe racuna prosjek i na taj nacin stavlja krizic bez obzira na ostale znakove.
Ne znam da li su ti ciklusi anovultarni, ali mislim da kod tebe to nije slucaj kad je na UZV videna folikula. Razmisli mozda ti se tih dana dogodio neki stresic, neka virozica ili slabost, nisi dobro spavala, sve to moze poremetiti temperature ...

----------


## Sanja79

Ja nis' ne kontam! Kod mene FF kaze da je O bila prije 4 dana? a danas mi je 34 DC? Inace mi M ne kasni, i ocekujem da cu dobiti M svaki cas. 
 :?   Ovaj graf me samo zbunjuje.

----------


## ivory

> Ja nis' ne kontam! Kod mene FF kaze da je O bila prije 4 dana? a danas mi je 34 DC? Inace mi M ne kasni, i ocekujem da cu dobiti M svaki cas. 
>  :?   Ovaj graf me samo zbunjuje.


Nisi počela mjeriti na početku ciklusa, pa ti je on zaključio na osnovu ovih par dana da je ovulacija bila tada, a vjerojatno nije...
Sljedeči ciklus počni od prvog dana, pa ćeš vidjeti...

----------


## srecica

Sanja fefe je izracunao na osnovu unesenih podataka ... a ti si pocela mjeriti prije svega par dana pa je on tako izracunao. Malo si ga zbunila   :Rolling Eyes:   pa je on zbunio tebe

----------


## ivory

> Ivory, nisam strucnjakinja kao Sandrij ali mi se cini da ce ti ovulaciju oznaciti 16.dc ... neki put taj fefe niti nakon 3 dana 'povisene' temperature ne oznaci nista ... meni je prije par ciklusa oznacio tek pretkraj ciklusa ovulaciju, dakle nije cekao 3 temperature nego skoro deset, temperatura mi je bila šest dana ista 36,4 nije se micala ni gore ni dolje. Mislim da kod takvih grafofa fefe racuna prosjek i na taj nacin stavlja krizic bez obzira na ostale znakove.
> Ne znam da li su ti ciklusi anovultarni, ali mislim da kod tebe to nije slucaj kad je na UZV videna folikula. Razmisli mozda ti se tih dana dogodio neki stresic, neka virozica ili slabost, nisi dobro spavala, sve to moze poremetiti temperature ...


Srecice   :Love:  
Ja se nadam da je bila tada, jer smo se svojski trudili u te dane...
Moj organizam meni pokazuje da je pod stresom kada mi se izbaci afta, a ima dvije velike i bolne afte i i to mi je znak da malo moram stati na loptu. 
Ja uporno mislim da me ova situacija ne zabrinjava toliko i da će sve biti OK, ali izgleda da se nesvjesno ipak izjedam i zbog nalaza spermiograma i zbog mioma i zbog prolaktina, a tu je i posao   :Rolling Eyes:  
Hitno trebam godišnji!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala srecice i ivory, tako sam i ja nesto skontala, ali ipak sam mislila da prvo provjerim sa vama...

----------


## Sanja79

> Hitno trebam godišnji!!!!!!!!!!!


Potpisujem!!!! 8)

----------


## kia

Evo i mene s sličnim problemom. Ak neko zna nek pomogne. Ni meni ovaj mjesec temp. nikako da porastu. Da ne mjerim temp. bila bih sigurna da je O bila na 13 DC. Tada je bilo sluzi a i ovulacijske boli. Da li je moguće ako nema O da ima sluzi i ako je ciklus bez O kad će biti slijedeća M :/ 
E i ako neko zna,  kod mene ima puno više sluzi ( i to vodenaste) par dana prije O. Jel to uredu??? jer baš na dan O i nije neka obilna kako to inače bude kod drugih ???? Sječam se prije par godina je to bila ona prava rastezljiva sluzi i bilo jako obilno a sad samo ovo vodenasto.
Neznam više jel to OK ili nije i kud je nestala ona prava plodna sluz.
Već luda od svega i možda je jednostavno vrijeme da odem na jedan poduži odmor od toplomjera, mikroskopa, knjiga i ostalog   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anamar

kod mene je isto sa sluzi, imala sam ovaj mjesec samo vodeno, tek jučer ona rastezljiva. čini mi se da je prije (u mlađim danima) sluzave sluzi bilo više. 
ne koristim nikakve pripravke, osim što pijem sojino mlijeko koje je puno estrogena, možda ono razvodni sluz (vjerojatno sam sad izvalila veliku glupost). 
ako mi je O bila (po nekoj mojoj računici ne po fefeu) 20 dc, onda je to definitivni rekord, otkada pratim temperaturu (6 mj). uvijek dosada je bila od 14-18.
budući da mi je lutealna 16 dana ovaj će mi ciklus trajati 36 dana.
no, ima nešto dobro, sad mi se biološka O približila atrološkoj za oko 4 dana, što znači da bi za nekoliko mjeseci biološka O i ona po Jonasu mogle biti u isto vrijeme
 :D

----------


## kia

Anamar ti kao da si moj klon po pitanju sluzi   :Laughing:  
Moram se pohvaliti putem do doma kupila sam Ovugno test i crtica za O je tamna....  :D  u uputama piše da će O za 24 - 48 sati. A danas sam malo škicnula i Jonesa. Mjesec kaže da je danas do 6:29 pm najbolje vrijeme za curicu. Nadam se samo da pm znači popodne jer onda to još stignemo uhvatiti  :D

----------


## anamar

po pitanju sluzi možda jesam klon, a pogledaj cikus.
moj 30-35, tvoj 26!
inače danas kod mene super-rastezljiva sluz (1. put otkada pratim stanje na fefeu) i rast temperature, valjda je to. morat ću u vrijeme posla doma na hopsanje
 :Wink:

----------


## Sanja79

Cure, imam jedno pitanje za vas. Tuzna s osmijehom mi je spomenula da ne moram upisivati temperaturu kad imam M. Poslije sam trazila na FF i nisam nasla nista slicno. Ukoliko ima nesto o tome, javite mi pa da ispravljam podatke...

----------


## ivory

Ja je uzvijek upisujem, a i svi grafovi na FF-u je imaju.

----------


## Sanja79

Ovo mi je prvi ciklus koji upisujem u FF pa sam bila u nedoumici. Jucer sam pretrazila citav FF ali nisam nasla nista slicno...
Hvala, *ivory*!

----------


## Suzzy

Ne moras ih upisivati, znam da sam to negdje procitala

----------


## šmučka

Cure, ispricavam se unaprijed jer ce moje pitanje biti malo off topic ali ne znam koji topic bi bio prikladniji :? .

Dakle, citam Taking charge of your fertility i htjela bih od slijedecg ciklusa pratiti bazalnu temperaturu i sluz.
No, radije bih to papirnato nego na FF.

Jel ima netko link na neku tablicu koja bi se mogla isprintat?

Hvala  :Love:  .

----------


## Sandrij2

Možda negdje i ima.... Ja ne znam. Inače, meni je Fertility Friend bio malo, pa sam si ja crtala i doma, na milimetarskom papiru. Jednostavno nacrtaš kao koordinatni sustav, naravno bez negativnog dijela x-osi, baždariš osi tako da ti na x-osi budu dani, kreneš od 1.dc, a na y-osi temperature, recimo od 35,5 (valjda ti nisu niže, nema puno ledenih kao Franny  :Grin:  ), pa do 37,5 (može naravno i više). I onda slijedi zabava. Još flomasterići u boji i dobiješ pravo remek djelo... Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Sandrij2

Sad sam se sjetila da mi je i moja gin. dala tu tablicu, na A4 stanu tri grafa, pa je malo sitno (za moj ukus, hehehe   :Grin:  ). A jedna frendica je spomenula da je dobila u ljekarni kad je kupovala termometar.

----------


## šmučka

Hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:  .

Prije koju godinu sam si sama napravila takvu tablicu u Excellu ali sam je u meduvremenu ili izbrisala ili je misteriozno nestala, uglavnom nema je.
A kako sam se malo namucila dok sam je napravila, mislila sam se posluzit trikom i kopirat vec postojecu  :Razz:  .

A nis, bum ipak sama napravila.

Osim ak se ipak javi netko ko ima  :Grin:

----------

drage curke evo da se i ja uključim ako smijem. prvi put sam u forumu mada ga već dugo pratim. i ja naime imam problema a onaj koji me najviše muči je vezan za plodne dane . naime m. su mi strašno neredovite kasne ili rane i po 8 dana i nemogu nikako odrediti plodne dane.pokušala sam maybe baybe koji uvijek pokazuje zbrku paprati i točkica ( uvijek isto pa čak i za vrijeme m.). kupovala sam i ovugnost za plodne dane i testirala se i po 15 dana u mjesecu svaki dan da vam i ne pričam brdo love koju sam dala za to. rezultat : nikad ne pokazuje plodne dane . već sam pomislila jel sam luda ja ili testovi jedan pokazuje plodno drugi neplodno . po sluzi ne vidim ništa jel imam malo ili skoro ništa. sad sam se naučila kod privatnika da mi uzv odredi plodne dane pa da vidim. na prošlom uzv dr. mi je rekao da su vidljivi znaci folikuloze ( pretpostavljam da to znači da je bila ovulacija samo bi voljela znati koje dane i zašto test nije pokazao) dr. mi je rekao da su neredoviti ciklusi normalni. hormonalni status nisam radila još jer navodno ne treba ??? ja više neznam ko je tu lud ja ili dr. na VV?? molim ako neko ima sličnih problema da mi javi. unaprijed hvala svima forum vam je super i svaka čast svima vama na trudu.  :D   :Saint:

----------


## Sandrij2

Cure, vi koje ste na FF, imate li problema ovih dana s unošenjem podataka?
Ja sam, naime, htjela upisati za danas, i sve lijepo napravim, kao i uvijek, a on to neće pokazati na chartu. Možda FF štrajka, ignorira nas... Ili sam ispucala svoje? 
Mislim, nije d mi je neophodan u životu, ali eto...

----------


## andiko

Sandrij2, meni se to dogodilo neki dan. Onda sam, nakon upisa podataka, umjesto samo SAVE kliknula na SAVE&NEXT, pa se poslije vratila i uspjelo je.

----------


## Sandrij2

*andiko*, hvala. Pokušat ću, mada mislim da sam i to pokušavala. Vidjećemo....   :Love:

----------


## ivory

Evo da podignem malo ovaj topic, jer su cure na odbrojavanju u dilemi oko mjerenja temperatura, pa možda nešto isčeprkate   :Love:

----------


## Just Me

Molim komentar vezano uz bazalnu temp. i ovulaciju;
Uvijek sam mislila da prepoznajem ovulaciju po pikanju u jajniku i pojavljivanju sluzi međutim ovo je prvi ciklus da mjerim bazalnu temperaturu i ispada da mi je ovulacija bila 7-og (pad temperature i nagli rast 8-og) no bol u jajniku i sluz se tek počela pojavljivati 8-og

Možda je i to razlog što do sada nismo ništa uspjeli napraviti jer smo se uvijek " trudili " kad se počela pojavljivati bol i sluz, a po BT je ovulacija izgleda već prošla  :? 

Svaki komentar je dobrodošao

----------


## Dodo

I meni graf nekad "malo fula" ovulaciju, odnosno ja pomislim da je bila dan kasnije.
No glavno je da se pokaze ovaj rast temperature a vi budite vrijedni te dane i nemoj razbijat glavu kojeg casa se dogodila.
Mene uvijek karakteristicno pikaju jajnici ali samo ponekad mi graf zabiljezi O bas taj dan, obicno bide dan kasnije hmmm  :/ 
Inace LH testici za dokazivanje O pokazu 2 dana za redom 2 crtice pa se tada ne izvlacimo iz kreveta   :Wink:

----------


## Pepe2

Ako netko zna neka mi pomogne..Gdje mogu pronaci kakav izracun ovulacije po Jonasu ( astro )

----------


## Rene2

Imaš na pdf-u o Jonasu, a evo i link:  Jonas .

----------


## Ineska

Cure jel vam danas radi Fefe?
Sve izgleda normalno, upišem temperaturu i stisnem save međutim on ju ne prikaže na grafu. :? 
Jel to meni komp nešto šteka ili je tako i kod vas?

----------


## Pliska

Hvala visibaba   :Heart:  

I ti ćeš ubrzo imati prekrasn potpis koji će te u stvarnom životu daviti kao mene moj   :Razz:

----------


## Lady

> Lady prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel koristiš i lh trakice?
> 
> 
> Ne koristim ih jer sam nepovjerljiva prema internet kupnji-kupujem samo ako se plaća pouzećem. Ne znam da li ima toga u ljekarnama za kupiti.


ma ne boj se pa mi sve naručujemo i ništa se ne desi.imaš loših iskustava???!! :? 

U ljekarnama su puno skuplje 1 kom 50 kn!
A tamo 15 Lh+3 gratis za trudnoću 97 kn! a cure pišu negje još jeftinije 20 kom+5 hcg -tamo ću idući put!!Definitivno se isplati!A ISTI SU! :shock: ko ovi u ljekarni.

----------


## roby

uspjela naručiti, plaćam pouzećem! juhu!

----------


## Pliska

Imam graf  :D

----------

